# Exostosis Sucks!! GET EAR PLUGS!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*Doc's Proplugs*

I tell all my customers about exostosis (surfers ear) and recommend Doc's Proplugs. Also besides the heath factor it helps you cope better wile being underwater and getting into you set for your roll. I wish you the best recovery and hope this too helps others and educates....

TMCK


Keep The Hairy Side Up......


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

OK - point taken. Where does one find Doc's Proplugs?


----------



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

*I stock them in my shop...*

Most kayak shops carry them, there will be a fit kit they use to get you into the right size. If your in my hood, can hook you up on a pair with a little cool guy discount for the buzz chat...

Take care,

TMCK

Keep The Hairy Side up.....


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

*Go custom*

I have friends that swear by docs proplugs but they've never worked for me. I'm on my second pair of custom plugs (made by an audiologist) and I can say that they are the way to go. I've never had them come out, they fit perfectly, are comfortable indefinitely, and as far as I can tell they have slowed or stopped the process of exostosis for me. I would recommend the audiologist I went to but I would guess they are all about the same. I think they cost about $80.


----------



## DonWP (Jun 17, 2004)

My canals are 80% closed according to an inspection at FIBark a few years ago, after kayaking 35 years! 
I've tried Docs plugs but they kept falling out. I use ear plugs with 3 flanges on them, they are sold under the name of Planes if I remember correctly. They never fall out and they keep the water out, they are attached to a plastic "string" to prevent loss. The flanges are stiffer than similar ear plugs with soft flanges on them.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

I gotta say that I must have an ear that Doc's plugs were made for because 2 of my buddies couldn't keep the them in the ears either but I've never had a problem and love my doc's plugs. I even cut the plastic 'string' off that connects them, and I've never had them come close to falling out. And, my head isn't filled with water at the end of a paddle... If I were someone just starting to look at plugs I'd recommend looking/trying the doc's first before getting customs, could save you some $$...


----------



## fullmer (Aug 23, 2006)

I had my left ear operated on three years ago and my right ear this year. Both ears were 98 percent closed (eh? what's that you said? Exostosis actually has some distinct advantages when dealing with one's spouse Saturday mornings during boating season).

I started boating in 1985 in northern Utah and southern Idaho, where the water's cold, but not as cold as the Animas, where I've done a lot of playboating the last ten years.

I've never worn ear plugs. Hell, no one did that in the '80s and only wimps did it in the 90's.

The operation isn't a big deal. I only lost about five days of boating each time, although for the operation this year I had to use one of those foam ear plugs and some duct tape for a few days.

If you have a good insurance plan, then the cost of the operation is even less than a pair of Doc's.

So keep your ears open and let freedom ring out loud!


----------



## Ken Vanatta (May 29, 2004)

I had custom ear plugs made for me from Ear Inc. (www.earinc.com) and highly recommend going that route.


----------



## Chaser (Apr 22, 2008)

I have Docs proplugs at Alpine Quest Sports in Glenwood. Come on in and I will fit ya up with some.

Chase


----------



## go2water (Dec 20, 2003)

After 25 years of kayaking I have it too.I need to have the surgury but keep putting it off. Since I started using plugs the closure has stoped but I never never never paddle with out the plugs.
I've tried all types but found the cheap drug store kind work the best for me.
They are, like I said, cheap disposable and very efective.
They come in 12 packs, I keep a box in my car, one in my boat and a box in my gear bag.
Believe me and others with this...You dont want this issue with your ears, use those plugs!


----------



## aviyaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Any one recommend a good Doctor for the surgery in the Denver area? Or has anyone gone to Dr. Michael Tralla?


----------



## MikeG (Mar 6, 2004)

aviyaker said:


> Any one recommend a good Doctor for the surgery in the Denver area? Or has anyone gone to Dr. Michael Tralla?


I can't give a specific recommendation but I have heard some horror stories of these surgeries going very poorly. I would make sure whoever is doing it has done many of these before. That being said, the horror stories tend to get remembered and those that go well are probably never mentioned.


----------



## H2UhOh (Jul 27, 2010)

*Have heard it called Surfer's Ear*

I use Doc's vented earplugs, both for protection against cold water and for reducing/preventing water staying in my ears long after paddling. Water-filled ears can screw up balance, so this is a big deal for kayaking.

Combined with the vented plugs I wear a tight-fitting neoprene cap that covers the ears and has a chin strap. Some water can still get into my ears but not nearly as much or as often as doing without either the plugs or the cap. The chin strip also provides a place to attach the nose clips.

I cut the little clear string off the Doc's ear plugs...don't worry about them coming out since the neoprene cap covers the ears. So far, they have never come out anyway.

As others have said, the Doc's ear plugs come in a huge range of sizes. Maybe incorrect fit is why some people have trouble with them falling out?

Sure would be nice to have earflaps and nostril flaps like some sea mammals do! Would be like closing your eyes.


----------



## mustloverafting (Jun 29, 2008)

Dr. Tim Pingree is a very good ENT doctor and has done an operation on both of my sons for their ear problems.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi I'm sorry to hear about your condition. How many days a week do you boat? Do you play boat or creek mainly? Good luck with your recovery

Kent



CBrown said:


> I got attacked by an ear infection this past Monday which led to a trip to the doc. The doc was pretty much horrified when they looked into my ear to discover how micro my ear canals had gotten.
> I have had ear infections before but it was never really emphasized to me in past doctor visits the importance of protecting the ear from cold water. I went to my fellow paddler friend (who happens to be an audioologist) to have him construct me some custom ear plugs. He was pretty floored as well once he looked in there and saw the micro openings I call my ear canals.
> I am now headed to a specialist on Monday to get further checked out and to get some super custom plugs. The whole situation blows and I guess I have only myself to blame. I am sitting at home now writing this in all sorts of pain (from the ear infection) wondering when I can get back in the water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

fullmer said:


> The operation isn't a big deal. I only lost about five days of boating each time, although for the operation this year I had to use one of those foam ear plugs and some duct tape for a few days.


This is encouraging. The thought of somebody going at my ear canal with a drill bit sounded positively horrifying! :shock:

(And no, I don't believe I'm in need of a procedure. Even had a doc scoping out my earholes in the last couple weeks for a sinus infection and she didn't comment on any closure.)


----------



## aviyaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Phillips said:


> Hi I'm sorry to hear about your condition. How many days a week do you boat? Do you play boat or creek mainly? Good luck with your recovery
> 
> Kent


I have been boating for about 15 or so years. There were some years I boated way more than others. Most of that has been out here in cold water. It turns out I have 90% closure. I went and had custom ear plugs molded to fit my ears so no more cold water gets in there. I do not have to have surgery at this point but if I ever need hearing aids I would likely need some clearing out. My ear canals should be the diameter of a pen. They are more like the size of ink tube within the pen. Having such small ear canals make you more likely to hold water which can stimulate more bone growth if it's cold water and more susceptible to ear infections. Don't mess around and get ear plugs- good ones at that!


----------



## TheWhiskyThief (Mar 4, 2009)

Damn, you all successfully scared the hell out of me... I'm getting some plugs!


----------



## goldcamp (Aug 9, 2006)

Does anybody know what "cold water" means. It is an arbitrary word. Are there times of the year when one can get away with not wearing ear plugs. I hate how they interfere with my hearing.


----------



## brandob9 (Jun 13, 2010)

I'd say anything that is snowmelt driven is prone to being called out as cold water. Also known as basically anything that runs in the Northwest and Northern Rockies.


----------



## Erik (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm in (under?) the water more than most, and never thought I needed (or wanted) earplugs. This thread and a bit of quick research backing it up has changed my mind.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a doctor for extosis/custom ear plugs etc. in the Roaring Fork Valley?


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

goldcamp said:


> Does anybody know what "cold water" means. It is an arbitrary word. Are there times of the year when one can get away with not wearing ear plugs. I hate how they interfere with my hearing.


Get Molina to make you some plugs. Mine came out sweet. You done paddling for the year?


----------

